

Bayes Language Detection of Twitter w/ Python - Better than Google Chromium? - jhull
http://customer.buzzient.com/buzzient/langstream

======
jhull
Blog Post here: [http://buzzientdev.posterous.com/language-detection-of-
socia...](http://buzzientdev.posterous.com/language-detection-of-social-media-
data)

